# Chicken Tarka



## let-me-in (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone got a recipe?


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Go to search on the net.Type in recipeZaar.type Balti chicken with Tarka Dahl.They got 1 recipe...good cookin...cookie.That's about as complicated recipe that I have ever seen.Let me know if you find curry leaves.Just for grins if you make it tell me, hope you like it.On the right side of the recipie there is a rating from someone who made it and suggested some changes.


----------

